# 5/8 water meter with a 1 inch servise line????



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi to all im currently doing a job to a good friend of mine. he has a 5/8 water meter and he wants me to install a 1 inch line from the meter to the house now i really didnt like the idea do to the fact that the meter is 5/8 . and ones the line is inside the house is going to have to be reduse to 3/4 inch anyways.what do you guys suggest is the best line for the house a 1 inch line from the meter to the house or a 3/4 inch line witch is currently in place . the run from the meter to the inside of the garage is about 50 feet :whistling2:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ogoz23 said:


> Hi to all im currently doing a job to a good friend of mine. he has a 5/8 water meter and he wants me to install a 1 inch line from the meter to the house now i really didnt like the idea do to the fact that the meter is 5/8 . and ones the line is inside the house is going to have to be reduse to 3/4 inch anyways.what do you guys suggest is the best line for the house a 1 inch line from the meter to the house or a 3/4 inch line witch is currently in place . the run from the meter to the inside of the garage is about 50 feet :whistling2:


Before you will get an answer they will require an intro. Based on you question I doubt they will answer.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ogoz23 said:


> ...im currently doing a job to a good friend


You certainly are.

Tell your friend to hire a Professional Plumbing Company and the job will be done right.


----------



## ogoz23 (Jan 31, 2012)

is there a diferent forum for beginners? i see i wont get help here


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ogoz23 said:


> is there a diferent forum for beginners? i see i wont get help here


This is a great forum for people starting out in the greatest of all licensed trades...Plumbing.

Go to the intro section and give us the internet version of a howdy/handshake and you will plenty of help. That is if you are currently employed in the plumbing trade.

Click here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

However...you may not like the help you get if you are doing a side job on your own without the proper license for your area.


----------

